# Show us your vintage Rado



## cactus (Feb 10, 2011)

Do we have any forum members who own vintage Rados ? I have a few vintage Rados myself, including a Green Horse, Starliner and Jetliner. Some of their watches from the 60s and 70s are design classics IMHO, don't often wear them often though as I find some of them a bit small. So if you've got one let's see it !! here's My Green Horse two tone.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

That GreenHorse is quite nice! :thumbsup: 
I currently just have the one, a mark 1, Voyager Tonneau cased, circa 1970-72, day/date at 6pm, it a little rough but I am quite fond. I love the floating Anchor in Rado's.


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

Another Green Horse!!



















John


----------

